# I just got my work permit. What next?



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Hi all.

First of all, let me thank everyone here for the help, for the many different questions I have posed here.

I have just received a confirmation email from the German Embassy that my visa is ready for collection. I am of course very happy.
As one can imagine, I also have a lot of questions now, that I was hoping someone could either answer, or at least direct me towards an answer.


 Do I have to make an appointment to collect the visa? Or can I just show up at the Embassy (in London, UK).
 When I get to Germany, what are the first steps I have to take? I am pretty certain that this visa is only for 3 months, and that I have to extend it to the proper work permit in Germany.
What are the required Documents I have to take with me?
Do I have to open a Bank account first, or rent a flat, with my UK bank account?
What documents do I need for renting a house? (Do I need to take anything with me from the UK?)
Generally, is there any step by step instruction guide for dummies?


Cheers everyone.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats.

1.) Ask the embassy. 

2.) I've not had to do this with a visa (being Canadian, I can enter without one then apply directly for work/residence permit) but I expect the principles are the same. 

Within 90 days you need to go to the foreigners' office (Ausländerbehörde) and convert your visa to a residence permit (Aufenhaltserlaubnis) that allows you to work. To do this, you will need to be registered at an address, have proof of health insurance, and proof of employment and income. If you are bringing a spouse, you'll need a copy of your marriage certificate. Other documents are presumably not so different from the visa application - birth certificate etc. You will find the complete list on the web site of the Ausländerbehörde in the city where you are living. 

To register your address, you go to the local town hall, police station, Burgerbüro, Burgeramt (names differ) and bring your passport and a form signed by the landlord. The generic name for this is Anmeldung.

Finding a place to live may be easy or difficult depending on where you are living. Note that you don't necessarily need your own apartment with your own lease and all that - at first it may be much easier to just get a room in a shared flat (a WG, or Wohngemeinschaft) provided that someone's willing to sign off on your living there.

You'll probably need a bank account immediately to be paid, but they are not difficult to obtain. And your employer will help you set up health insurance.


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you for the replay.

1. About asking the Embassy, the phone-service only works between 1:30 PM and 3:00 PM, and if I want to collect the visa tomorrow, I will have to be there in the morning 9:00 AM to 10:30 AM. It did not say anything about an appointment in the email, so I guess I can just show up... but I was wondering if anyone knew if for sure. 

2. Thanks for the detailed answer. I tried to have a look at what documents they require at the Ausländerbehörde, in the city I will be going, but I was not able to find a list. I can always go back to the UK and get any additional documents, 90 days is sufficient time (and I think I can start work immediately), but it would still be nice to take every document I need at once. 

You say that "You'll probably need a bank account immediately to be paid, but they are not difficult to obtain". However, I have read that you need a "proof of registration (Meldebescheinigung)" in order to get a bank account.



So I am not even sure, do I need to open a bank account first, or do I need to rent a house first? Also, how difficult is it to rent a house first time in Germany? I have heard that some ask for references from the last person you rented from (Mietkostenfreiheitsbescheinigung). I will of course not have that, nor the Schufa. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Right, the bank account vs. registered address Catch-22. Forgot about that. Depending on the bank, you may need an Anmeldung first. Shop around, they'll tell you what's required. I'm happy with the online banks (ING-DiBa or DKB) but you might prefer something with a branch. 

You might be best off spending a bit of extra money at an agency for a short-term rental of a furnished flat (or getting a room in a WG) that you can pay for via your UK account so that you can get set up with bank and work permit and all that, then take your time finding more permanent accommodation.

For documentation at the Ausländerbehörde, it's generally the basics: passport, birth and marriage certificates, proof of health insurance, proof of employment (with income). The more the merrier, and translated is better than not but might not be required. Most of this presumably you supplied to get the visa. Check on the federal site for what's required, given your nationality. I think it's a standard application form, which may include the list. (Don't have time to search for this now but it shouldn't be difficult to find.)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> You say that "You'll probably need a bank account immediately to be paid, but they are not difficult to obtain". However, I have read that you need a "proof of registration (Meldebescheinigung)" in order to get a bank account.



You need to register your address (Anmeldung) within 7 days of moving. Invest a few Euro into the A4 version of the Meldebescheiningung (registration certificate) because it is sturdier and easier to read than the flimsy free carbon copy you get automatically.

Everybody including German nationals has to register.

The Meldebescheinigung is your proof of address and you should keep a copy with you at all times. ( I thought people are pulling my leg when I was told to provide a utility bill as proof of address in the UK!)

You will need it to do just about anything in Germany, so getting registered is the first thing to do.

If you move house you will then need to register at that new address within 7 days.


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you both for the replay. You guys are champs.

@Nononymous They never asked for my birth certificate when applied for a visa. I should say, that I am moving alone. I am not married and have no children. 

You said something about a "a short-term rental of a furnished flat". Do you mean "Wohnen auf Zeit"? What documents do they require for renting? Are they more relaxed about the required Dokuments? Also, how long are the average contracts for? 3 months? 6 months? I.e. I would love this kind of a thing, but only for 2-3 months. As you can understand.


@ALKB

You said I need to register my address within 7 days. Is that 7 days of moving in, or 7 days of moving to Germany? Cause I will naturally stay in a Hotel for the first few days. I hope that 7 days will be enough for finding a flat, at least for short term. But still, it is such little time. 

Cheers.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be fine to do your Anmeldung within 7 days of moving into a new place from a hotel. They aren't that strict about the deadline, I seem to recall (and in Berlin at least sometimes you can't get an appointment within 7 days).

I might be wrong about the birth certificate being required, but I've always had copies in the file we keep for trips to the Ausländerbehörde. 

Yes, Wohnen auf Zeit means temporary accommodation. Definitely a good option to get started. This will require far less documentation than a proper lease - if you go through an agency, you'll pay a commission but may only need a credit card, in addition to your passport. Just ensure that someone is willing to sign the form for your Anmeldung.


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you very much. I will go to the Rathaus on the first workday that I am going to arrive in Germany and ask for the exact requirements. 

I found the following site:
Work in Germany: Getting a German work permit | Visas & Permits | Expatica Germany

in the bottom of it, there is a contact information


> Monday to Thursday: 9am to 3pm
> Friday: 9am to 2pm
> T: +49 911 943 6390
> E: [email protected]


Do you think this is the official one? Could I simply ring them up and ask them the relevant questions?

Cheers.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You can try. It looks official enough. Who knows if anyone will answer?

Find general info at BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Startseite.

Since the actual offices are run by the various Bundesländer, you'll need to figure that out based on where you'll be living and working. Berlin, for example, has more detailed info.

Employment â€“ foreign workers - Berlin.de

Find the equivalent for wherever it is you're going.


----------

